# FS: Farewell Fish-keeping Sale [Sump, XP3, Eheim media, Seachem Prime/Replenish]



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Alas, the time has come to leave the fish-keeping hobby. Hopefully this will just be a sabbatical and not a permanent departure. Thanks to all the wonderful BCA members who have shared their passion and experience with me along the way, it's been a lot of fun! :bigsmile: Mushy sentiments aside, I need to get rid of all this stuff! Prices are OBO (no low-balls please) and I'm available during weekends only for pick-ups.

Refer to pictures here.

*TABLE OF CONTENTS*

Sumps
Filters/Equipment
Filter Media
Misc.

*SUMPS*

*- Custom Acrylic Sump (24" x 12" x 17"): $80*

Purchased from another BCA member
Features a drawer for easy access to filter media
Includes pot scrubbers for added bio-media

*FILTERS/EQUIPMENT*

*- RENA XP3 Canister Filter (1 left): $120*

Includes coarse and fine sponges, bio stars, tubing and accessories

*- Rio+ 2500 Pump (872 GPH): $40*

This is the UL listed version which is tested to prevent electrical leakage
Includes valve that can be adjusted to restrict outflow

*FILTER MEDIA*

*- Eheim EHFI Substrat PRO (1 liter): $15*

*- Seachem Purigen (350 ml total): $15*

100 ml in Seachem filter bag (not pictured), 250 ml in nylon bags

*- Bio-balls: $10 a bag (only red bag available) *

*MISC*

*- Seachem Prime (4L container x ½ full = 2L): $30*

*- Seachem Replenish (4L container x ½ full = 2L): $20*

*- Small Net: $1 each*

*- Hydor H2Show Red LED Volcano Kit: $15*

Hydor H2Show Volcano Kit Red LED with Red Bubbles

*- Breeding Trap: $5*

*- Seachem Alert Combo Pack (new, both ammonia and pH): $10*

*- Fish First Aid Kit (different meds for bacteria and parasites): $10*

*- Coralife Pure-Flo Micron Filter Pads: $5 all*

Machine washable and re-useable so you don't need to keep buying new filter floss all the time
Coralife Pure-Flo Micron Filter Pads

*- Maxi-Jet 600 powerhead (painted blue for some reason): $5*


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpy bumpy


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Good luck with your sale buddy


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bump bump bump it up!


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Rainy Friday bump


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump, list updated


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

First day of the week bump!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Any update on the Rio pump?

Thank you


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

hump day bump


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

sunny thursday bump


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

TGIF bump!


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Removed sold items from list. Tank and sump on hold for Dan until May 4th.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

tuesday bump


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Dan fell through so the tank and sump are up for grabs again. 

I'm available this Saturday in Richmond, e-mail me to set a time.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm available this Saturday from 3pm onwards. E-mail me for location if interested.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet Baby Ray, the tank has been sold! 

List updated, prices obo


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bump on the sump


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bump bump bump. Available this Friday evening or Saturday morning.


----------

